# Granted Visa -190, First entry landing condition



## gbodar (Sep 13, 2013)

I have got Visa Sub class 190 with South australia Sponsership. My last day for making first entry is 23 Feb 2014. I was curious to know if I can make entry anywhere for Ex. perth or sydney and come back or I have to enter in State of south australia. 

I would apreciate any assistance 

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

gbodar said:


> I have got Visa Sub class 190 with South australia Sponsership. My last day for making first entry is 23 Feb 2014. I was curious to know if I can make entry anywhere for Ex. perth or sydney and come back or I have to enter in State of south australia.
> 
> I would apreciate any assistance
> 
> ...


you can land anywhere... it is visa requirement not a state requirement.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Imf9 said:


> you can land anywhere... it is visa requirement not a state requirement.


You can land anywhere it does not matter. BTW congratulations and wish you all the best for your bright future.


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently received approval for my visa subclass 190. It says I have to make my first entry by June 2014 and my final entry into Australia by June 2018. Does that mean I don't have to permanently move to Australia until June 2018?


----------



## Vikkki (Sep 5, 2012)

basketballfan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently received approval for my visa subclass 190. It says I have to make my first entry by June 2014 and my final entry into Australia by June 2018. Does that mean I don't have to permanently move to Australia until June 2018?


Well, technically, you don't HAVE to move to Australia ever!  

What that means is, you can enter Australia for the final time in June 2018. If you are already in Australia by that time, your visa is valid but you cannot leave Australia after that (unless you have a RRV). But putting off your migration until that time will cause you to not have the requirements satisfied for an RRV/citizenship and also you will be required to not leave the country, which is extremely restrictive.

-V


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Vikkki said:


> Well, technically, you don't HAVE to move to Australia ever!
> 
> What that means is, you can enter Australia for the final time in June 2018. If you are already in Australia by that time, your visa is valid but you cannot leave Australia after that (unless you have a RRV). But putting off your migration until that time will cause you to not have the requirements satisfied for an RRV/citizenship and also you will be required to not leave the country, which is extremely restrictive.
> 
> -V


Thanks for your reply. 

I thought that as long as you live in Australia for four years consecutively, you can apply for citizenship. Is that not the case? 

When should I move to Australia then in order to ensure I am eligible for the RRV/citizenship?


----------



## mohamedkamal360 (Aug 14, 2016)

*How much time is required for the first entry after granting the visa*

Hi 
I want to ask how much time is available for the first entry after granting the visa?

I thought it is only 6 months however i found that people may take it up to one year. 

Does anyone know the criteria for deciding the first entry date


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohamedkamal360 said:


> Hi
> I want to ask how much time is available for the first entry after granting the visa?
> 
> I thought it is only 6 months however i found that people may take it up to one year.
> ...


generally it is one year from date of PCC/medicals whichever comes first, this is generally seen,


----------



## mohamedkamal360 (Aug 14, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> generally it is one year from date of PCC/medicals whichever comes first, this is generally seen,


What is the PCC?
I did the medical this month and submitted the visa in October 2016.
In this case shall I expect something around 10 months?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mohamedkamal360 said:


> What is the PCC?
> I did the medical this month and submitted the visa in October 2016.
> In this case shall I expect something around 10 months?


Pcc - police clearance certificate

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have my grant and I am planning to move in January. Can anyone please guide how much money should I take with me considering I have my family with me (wife and kid). Is there any cap on the amount we can take to Australia?


----------

